# الإخوة الكرام .. إليكم موقع متميز لتصميم الطائرات الصغيرة



## محمد زرقة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*
* 
*



*



http://www.zenithair.com/zodiac/xl/design-fuselage.html


----------



## بدري علي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع هذا الموقع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zaeid (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و بارك الله بك


----------

